# 7 Pin Trailer connector conversion



## tipofloe (Aug 21, 2007)

Greetings everyone,

I just picked up an 08, V8 Pathfinder. I must say that it's got amazing power. 

A few questions that the dealers part guys and accessories guys were not able to answer for me that I am hoping to shed some light here. 

I've purchased a 7 pin converter (999T8-XR004) so that I could connect a trailer with a 7 pin connnector which would control: 

Turn/Stop LH
Tail Lamp
Turn/Stop RH
Battery+
Ground
Back Up Lamp
Electric Brake

The part guy told me that the power for the brake for the trailer would not be necessary, but after I got the converter, the manual says

"The vehicle wiring provides circuits for trailer brakes but does not provide power. Electrical Power for Operation of Trailer brakes requires installation of additional components: 

1. 24167-7S000 - Jumper harness
2. Trailer brake controller unit - available from most trailer supply stores."

Here's my question:

1. This conversion kit provides the circuit, but no power is transmitted for the brake? 
2. Then what is the jumber harness for? 
3. What is a trailer brake controller and what does it do?
4. Does anyone know which brand/model I should use? 
5. Are there any additional wiring involved?
6. Is the brake controller really necessary?

If anyone has any ideas or experience using the 7 pin converter for the Frontier or the Pathfinder, PLEASE let me know. I'm supposed to pick up my boat this weekend and the trailer comes with a brake I can't control!!

The boat's going to be 3600lbs with about 1200lbs trailer weight... Also if anyone pulled something close to 5000lbs without the conversion kit, please let me know as well. 

Thank you.


----------



## tipofloe (Aug 21, 2007)

Another question:

Is the part number 24167-7S000 (jumper harness) the adapter to attach a trailer brake controller unit? The connector for the harness connects to the 7 pin connector automatically hence sending the brake signal to the trailer?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, the brake controller is necessary if you are pulling a trailer with electric brakes. You can pick up a controller at most auto parts stores or places that sell trailers and related equipment. Tekonsha and Hopkins are probably the two most common brands. They usually run about $35 and up, depending on the features. It looks a bit like a radar detector with a slide control in the front and about five or six wires in the back. The slider is to adjust the sensitivity of the brakes. The controller has a brake sense input from the brake switch and a power input which it relays to the electric brake circuit for the trailer connector.

In the old days, you had to splice the wires into the vehicle's harness. With today's vehicles usually having body control modules or lighting modules operating the lights, most of the manufacturers provide a plug in the vehicle harness and sell an adapter harness to wire up with the controller harness so you can plug it into the vehicle harness and not butcher it up. I would image that the jumper harness is that such harness. Both it and the controller should come with instructions on mounting and wiring.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

Check to see if your new trailer even has electric brakes. Most have surge brakes, which are mechanically engaged when you stop your truck. You may be rigging up something you don't even need. Most boat trailers don't have backup lights either.


----------



## BazPath (May 24, 2009)

I have just posted another thread on this, but where can I tap into the wire harness location to install the new wire harness with the 7 pin? Thank you.


----------



## OkcOffRoader (Feb 25, 2005)

blitZ said:


> Check to see if your new trailer even has electric brakes. Most have surge brakes, which are mechanically engaged when you stop your truck. You may be rigging up something you don't even need. Most boat trailers don't have backup lights either.



This is eactly what i think you have, and if you do have surge brakes, the power wire is for disabling them so you can back up....if you DO have SURGE BRAKES, then splice that blue wire into your reverse lights, that way it only disables the brakes for backing...i learned this at the boat shop next door to the speed shop i work at....you know if its electric or not by looking at the brakes, if there are wires going to them they are electric, if there are brakes lines they are surge brakes...you need to learn how to service the brake system regardless of which they are, there is somewhere to put brake fluid in on a surge system...


----------

